# pitbulls



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

nice dogs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow another pitbull thread?!? nice dogs..i guess..


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

just showing the last dogs I have left from my kennel


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some Nice Looking Pits you got there.
Dont Mind Filo, hes anti dog, hes been scarred ever since he got bit.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

the last one... his head looks f*cking HUGE.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

now those are mother f*cking dogs rite there


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Some Nice Looking Pits you got there.
> Dont Mind Filo, hes anti dog, hes been scarred ever since he got bit.
> [snapback]901739[/snapback]​


Not anti dog, just worried about pitbull threads beating my Iraq threads


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Drew said:


> the last one... his head looks f*cking HUGE.
> [snapback]901742[/snapback]​


Thats shaq the biggest p*ssy ever :rasp:


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

great lookin boys there







what are do those boys weigh,what was the name of your old kennel


> wow another pitbull thread?!? nice dogs..i guess..










wow another non informative,worthless,negative post..way to keep up that post count up..I guess


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

the puppys are for sale right know I guarantee they will look just like there parents


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Ill let them go for 500


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking dogs!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What kennel/breeder did you get those pits from?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

those are mine


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

this is my website MY KENNEL


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

where do u live at breeeder


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

I currently live in chicago but my kennel is in florida were I plan to move this summer thats why I could only bring a few dogs with me to chicago.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Breeder, what do you get for $500? Health checks? Kennel club registration... ADBA, UKC? What's your breeding criteria? What temperament do you strive for? Just wondering if you breed for anything but size and color. Youy seem to be heavy on the blues.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

you get health checks all of are dogs are human friendly we are not currently registered but working on it have to get some things straight first


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah the head of the last one is massive, that things a beast! nice dogs


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice huge head!!! Badass!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

This thread and the "unregistered breeders" website proves the terrible reputation these dogs have is solely based on the retards that buy them.

Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Papagorgio said:


> Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> [snapback]901856[/snapback]​


stop stating the obvious







we all know pitbulls would never hurt a human


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What type of controls have you implemented that ensures your customers are not buying these animals for illegal or inhumane purposes?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What type of controls have you implemented that ensures your customers are not buying these animals for illegal or inhumane purposes?
> [snapback]901938[/snapback]​


i dont think there is anything he could do, ppl gon do what they want to do, period, he could make them sign a contract but if he never sees the again then what ? nothing, and espcially since they paying 500+ for an animal most ppl will tell u f*ck off i paid 500 ima do what i want, btw that last pit is beautiful, they are truly a beautiful dog , im a pit lover like u breeder, brother use to breed and raise them, i miss they dopey baby actin asses, pits are the sh*t


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Papagorgio said:


> Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> [snapback]901856[/snapback]​


'Idiot'



Filo said:


> Papagorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> ...


And a Human would never Hurt another HUman











Xenon said:


> What type of controls have you implemented that ensures your customers are not buying these animals for illegal or inhumane purposes?
> [snapback]901938[/snapback]​


REally nothing he CAN do, Wants that Dog leves his property, the owner is fee to do whatever he wants to do, be it illegal or not


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

HAHA that "heading south" pic is cool! Cute lil pups.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > What type of controls have you implemented that ensures your customers are not buying these animals for illegal or inhumane purposes?
> ...


There are many controls he can put in place for this. A home visit before relinquishing the dog and periodic checkups on the dog for the first year or so. He is the first line of defense in preventing the barbarity that is so often displayed by the owners of these dogs.

(I doubt the whole military theme of your kennel is really helping the matter)


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

The first and last pics are amazing...They would make excellent guard dogs...I know I wouldn't rob a house that had one of them at the door.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Duno about pit's! but my English Staffordshire bull terrier is one sweet little dog !


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


ok mikey lets jump inot this little thing i like to call reality, anyone who is a true bredder and makes real money off of it may have u sign a contract(ive seen this 1st hand) but no one is going to check up at u and pop up at your house checking up on a dog thats not even yours and you probably sold for at least 1/2 a grand, its just not feasible, plus alot of people buy dogs live far from the breeder, you think they gon travel 100+ miles to check up on a dog , even if it is their business, thats too much work, and simply put it wont happen, i know breeders, and while the top notch ones like i said have u sign a contract and ive even knew one that would check your house but periodically? it wont happen u living in a mikey utopia, it wont happen, they can only do so much and what your asking them to do is money wise not worth it and $ make the world go round


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> [snapback]901856[/snapback]​





Filo said:


> Papagorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> ...


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Nice bunch or Animals. I imagine at least one of them will tear human flesh one day. Hopefully not a child. I hate it when children get maulded.
> [snapback]901856[/snapback]​


what a remarkabley ignorant thing to say!!
















Really nice pits man, im thinkin about gettin one myself, just moved out of a house where i lived with one for 4 years and i miss the bully part of my life......

maybe i'll come to you.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

what does a military theme have to do with my dogs being nice.stupid comments and my dogs usually go for 1000 or more but Im trying to keep only a few dogs and I mostly sale to family and friends and you have to have an adult atleast 21 to puppy.Why would my dogs attack someone just cause they have big heads kids on the block come by and play with them all the time.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> what does a military theme have to do with my dogs being nice.stupid comments and my dogs usually go for 1000 or more but Im trying to keep only a few dogs and I mostly sale to family and friends and you have to have an adult atleast 21 to puppy.Why would my dogs attack someone just cause they have big heads kids on the block come by and play with them all the time.
> [snapback]903301[/snapback]​


Mike has a very good point actually. Having your "military" theme only further pushes the false idea that these dogs are purely for fighting. You also have measurements such as the head and height that are meaningless to someone who just wants a pet. If you cant handle criticism towards something that is completely misleading since you claim your dogs are so "friendly" then maybe you should lose the hardcore theme your site has.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I like your pits, they look sweet. A beeder who breeds for the quality of the breed, does not do it for money, usually loose more than they make. 1000 is too much for a dog who does not have papers, and would not be show ring quality. I am not a fan of the show ring, but the standards are accurate of a true pit bull. Massive heads is a major default to the breed. The color blue is a recessive gene, rarly seen in the correct standards of the breed. Blue is more common in Am Staff's, and usually leads to these dogs are closer to Am Staff than the true APBT. Understanding genetics is a major factor when selecting mates. You cant guarantee your dog will look like the parents, because they will more likely show the genes of the grand parents. Pits originally were breed for "gameness" or how well they fought in the pit. Since it is illegal, things like weight pull, and agility is the best alternative. But that still dont show the true gameness a pit has. Pits=dog agression, not people agression two totally different things, for you people who question a pits temperment.

PBBReeder i am not trying to start up anything just stating a few of many things i know on the breed. When breeding ask your self are you doing any good for the breed by breeding back yard or are you making the problem worse?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

the theme is accurate cause most my dogs go through police training.People like to know what size they are if they are looking for a certain something.My dogs come with health records and all their shots.And if for some reason your puppy gets sick we pay for the vet


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice looking pits

As far as family friendly goes the website to me doesnt make me want to bring my children there to pick out a puppy.

I agree with what grinch said 1000$ seems high to me with no papers for a pitbull, If they are not for the show ring, and not for fighting why the high price???

The only dogs I know that would go that high, without papers, would be mixed hound dogs for hunting and running *****,fox, coyote etc..


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

When people ask size of head, they are asking the wrong questions, and looking for the wrong things. Stay away from people like that, and breeders who breed for that quality. Never the less i like your dogs. English bull dogs have hugh heads, not pit bulls. I am not bashing you or anyone else. The only good thing a hugh head is good for. "Wow look at the size of his head". This is the human perspective, we see large as a strong, intimidating, a dog doesnt. Pits have big heads but not over proportioned.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

what do yall want pokemon all over the page.and if you notice only some dogs have big heads thats not the only thing we breed for and are dogs do come with papers


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

well i dont see any soldier type theme on this http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...t.asp?idAff=540


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

filo just shuuuut the f*ck up.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> what do yall want pokemon all over the page.and if you notice only some dogs have big heads thats not the only thing we breed for and are dogs do come with papers
> [snapback]903439[/snapback]​


Sorry, i understand the papers, and regestries and all that, and understand all the problems there, not the point. Papers are way overated anyways.

But you still do breed for big heads, it is i am sure one of many. Large heads is popular, but not true to the breed.

I take my time here to type all this not to degrade, but to educate. We as people who are serious about the breed need to get out and educate, and make sure they are not a part of the problems themselfs inflicted on the breed, and making a bad situation worse. This breed is very misunderstood, because of bad breeding, and false information being spread around.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> filo just shuuuut the f*ck up.
> [snapback]903458[/snapback]​


go to hell, i hope ur dog bites ur face off









and is this chain really needed?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> well i dont see any soldier type theme on this http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...t.asp?idAff=540
> [snapback]903453[/snapback]​


File, please derail somewhere else. You made your point!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

the heads is just for looks just like we all want pygos with big ass heads.
I am no longer breeding to be doing it.If you want a dog from me I will tell you to look at the shelter first and if you still want one its gone cost you about 500-1000 dollars.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> what do yall want pokemon all over the page.and if you notice only some dogs have big heads thats not the only thing we breed for and are dogs do come with papers


I just mentioned not family friendly as you stated, but real loud music, and big spike collars, makes me think not so friendly, you aitn gotta have pokeman, but cmon dude, big ass spike collars and the music.

I was just asking about the price, seems high to me,but thats cool if you sell that much.
You get a vet check, and papers I guess.They look like nice dogs.

I have breed labs before ,hunting stock, I got a higher price , because my dogs had certified eyes, and hips, and it was like that right down their bloodline.

Of course vet checks and shots were included this was years ago.I only did it twice.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> > what do yall want pokemon all over the page.and if you notice only some dogs have big heads thats not the only thing we breed for and are dogs do come with papers
> 
> 
> I just mentioned not family friendly as you stated, but real loud music, and big spike collars, makes me think not so friendly, you aitn gotta have pokeman, but cmon dude, big ass spike collars and the music.
> ...


look how thick they are they have broken many collars even some body harnesses


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> pittbull breeder said:
> 
> 
> > filo just shuuuut the f*ck up.
> ...


Im gone breed the biggest headed dog turn him to a blood thirsty monster and let you have him for free







hope yall get along together


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> the heads is just for looks just like we all want pygos with big ass heads.
> I am no longer breeding to be doing it.If you want a dog from me I will tell you to look at the shelter first and if you still want one its gone cost you about 500-1000 dollars.
> [snapback]903468[/snapback]​


That is exactly what i am saying (looks). But these looks change the standards in the breed. Color is something you can mess with, because it doesnt change the standards of the breed. A piranha with a big head wasnt breeded by man that way. It is natural for them. The human mind thinks bigger is better, not the piranha. Again the WOW! factor.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh and the wider collars are better for the bully breed because they are strong dogs with a high prey drive, and wont know they are actually hurting their throat. So with a wider collar you have more surface to surface less dammaging. And those chains those dogs are dragging around dont bother them one bit. It is good he is aware of the problems of his dogs breaking the smaller chains. Dont argue with PBBreeder just to make him look bad. He seems to care about his dogs, just a little uneducated on what he is doing. Remember that!


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

pittbull breeder said:


> the heads is just for looks just like we all want pygos with big ass heads.
> I am no longer breeding to be doing it.If you want a dog from me I will tell you to look at the shelter first and if you still want one its gone cost you about 500-1000 dollars.
> [snapback]903468[/snapback]​


I think you have some nice dogs bruh. I personally like the diesel bodies and big heads. If you like to breed them for weight and head size do your thang. If your customers are happy with your product then press on. If people don't want one of your dogs then they don't have to buy one, but don't say not to breed them for a certain quality. When you get your pit you can choose how and if you want to breed them. Everybody always wants to tell someone what to do with their business. Keep doing what you're doing, I love the way your pits look. I'm from the CHI as well (South Side, Englewood). Peace!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


I somewhat agree with your statement. That part that everyone seems to be missing is that any reputable breeder will "screen" potential buyers before selling their dogs. A good breeder will not just sell a dog to anyone who walks in off the street. If a good breeder feels that their dogs will be treated inhumanely or used for fighting purposes, they will most likely not make the sale. It's not always about making money. A good breeder cares about where their dogs go.
I bought a Fila about 6 months ago from a breeder. We sat and talked for about 4 or 5 hours and had extensive contact over the phone. I had to sign a waiver that released her from liability because of the temperment of the dog. She truly cared about the animal she was selling.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo: and is this chain really needed?








[snapback]903464[/snapback]​[/quote]
Filo, would you prefer to be out for a walk and see him walking his dog tied to a piece of dental floss?:laugh: 
E


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice beasts you got there!







Whats the bloodline?My bitch is going to have some pups in about 3 months.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Filo: and is this chain really needed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filo, would you prefer to be out for a walk and see him walking his dog tied to a piece of dental floss?:laugh: 
E
[snapback]916122[/snapback]​[/quote]

No, but a nice nylon rope is about 1/4 of the weight of that ugly chain, and is a lot lighter also.







its just more of the "i own a pitbull and im badass" mentality shown by using an un necessary chain like that.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> No, but a nice nylon rope is about 1/4 of the weight of that ugly chain, and is a lot lighter also. its just more of the "i own a pitbull and im badass" mentality shown by using an un necessary chain like that.


I kinda have to agree with you there. Bit of overkill in my opinion.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i say your dogs r wicked m8 and look the sh*t 
i hope you do breed them for the right reasons.
also i think people r being a bit harsh.if he breeds them surely he nos whats best


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Fido said:


> mechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Filo: and is this chain really needed?
> ...


No, but a nice nylon rope is about 1/4 of the weight of that ugly chain, and is a lot lighter also.







its just more of the "i own a pitbull and im badass" mentality shown by using an un necessary chain like that.
[snapback]916179[/snapback]​[/quote]
Have you ever seen a pit bull pull on a leash?That big ass chain is probably the only leash he wont break.Filo your suggesting a nylon leash , thats when accidents happen.My half doberman/pit bull dosent have the pulling potential of a pure bred pit , he broke 2 collars(1 choker) and at least 5 chain leash(of course a lot smaller than the one in the pic).


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hmm looking at those pics... those dogs creap me out.. imagine a dog like that f*cking comming at u to kill.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

STUD said:


> I think you have some nice dogs bruh. I personally like the diesel bodies and big heads. If you like to breed them for weight and head size do your thang. If your customers are happy with your product then press on. If people don't want one of your dogs then they don't have to buy one, but don't say not to breed them for a certain quality. When you get your pit you can choose how and if you want to breed them. Everybody always wants to tell someone what to do with their business. Keep doing what you're doing, I love the way your pits look. I'm from the CHI as well (South Side, Englewood). Peace!!!
> [snapback]916089[/snapback]​


I agree they are very nice looking dogs, He has the site

setup as he likes it. Youve all done enough ragging on him

everybody has proved their points and filo has made himself look

live evenmore of a dumbass with his aquascape post.

Like I said Great dogs Man


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Those are some sick ass pitbulls!







I saved the first picture because I was looking for a good pit pic to draw


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

whats needed, whats not needed, pick at this pick at that, military theme is to scary, some of you sound like a bunch of women, the others like fido are just f*cking idiots, you could get hurt from any abused dog, you could also walk out of your house and get shot in the head or ran over by a car, but on every gun post i see "beautifull gun man""your fuckin awsome", or iraqi thread "kill or be killed its your f*cking job, go bush", piranhas can easily be let loose and f*ck up marine wild life, does this mean some of you p owners agree they should be outlawed in everystate? theres nothing worse then a hypocrit, its life if your gonna stand on the sidelines change your dam diapers and take the dildo out of your ass know your role and stfu, if your bored go rally out side of an abortion clinic or something, my question is wtf are some of you doing owning piranhas, nice looking dogs breeder and good luck with your business.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

The first and last pits are VERY nice!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't get what your preaching about, If he is selectivly breeding to exageraite cirtain traites without actually causeing harm to the animals then WTF is the big deal? The standard bla, bla, bla, just because they won't win any titles in the show ring dosn't mean they are bad dogs that would be better off unborne or uythenized.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Dont trip Filo, the chain is sick as f*ck, lookin like a OG hahaha


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I don't get what your preaching about, If he is selectivly breeding to exageraite cirtain traites without actually causeing harm to the animals then WTF is the big deal? The standard bla, bla, bla, just because they won't win any titles in the show ring dosn't mean they are bad dogs that would be better off unborne or uythenized.
> [snapback]918559[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do u make there heads bigger...i dont get it not that i agree or disagree u got some nice ass dogs...wut u do breed teh dogs with the biggest heads?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ just the same as how if you wanted all tall people in the world. Just have tall peopel f*ck, and the others done get none. He breed bigheads.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> how do u make there heads bigger...i dont get it not that i agree or disagree u got some nice ass dogs...wut u do breed teh dogs with the biggest heads?
> [snapback]918910[/snapback]​


You dont make the heads bigger, you just breed dogs with big heads, then breed another with a bigger head til you got what you want. Then you only breed with other dogs that have big heads.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Here is my pup,..named Buster

7 weeks in this pic


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shelter or breeder? nice pup


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I got him through the recycler. Guy breeding pits for the first time. The parents were very well mannered. He had his kids running around and all. No chains. The mother didnt even mind when I approached her and her pups (keep in mind I had my reservations about approaching her and her pups, by her looks).


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

gotta love a pit


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man pitbulls are f*cking awesome, but so are dobermans. One day Im going to make a doberman/pitbull/rott/german shep mix. I dont care what you guys say ITS GONNA BE THE BESTESTESTEST dog ever. haha


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Man pitbulls are f*cking awesome, but so are dobermans. One day Im going to make a doberman/pitbull/rott/german shep mix. I dont care what you guys say ITS GONNA BE THE BESTESTESTEST dog ever. haha
> [snapback]919115[/snapback]​


friend of mine has a half doby half german shepard mix..ugliest dog ive ever seen in my life, but on his hine legs he stands 6'2 lol friggin dog stands up and licks you in the eye, can also almost fit one of my boots in his mouth


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hmm looking at those pics... those dogs creap me out.. imagine a dog like that f*cking comming at u to kill.
> [snapback]916372[/snapback]​


Of course when a pitbull comes at you it has no other intention rather then to kill you









Its because of statements like that that pitbulls are now banned in ontario.... You have the experts who will tell you its how the dog is raised.. and u have the "experts" (ie regular people) who tell you they are pure killing machines and should all be destroyed...

Its all to do with the media... I investigate about 10 dog bites a week... and maybe 1 of those is a pitbull... they are mostly the "family friendly" labs and collies...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > hmm looking at those pics... those dogs creap me out.. imagine a dog like that f*cking comming at u to kill.
> ...


now lets imagine a greyhound coming at you to kill, or a german sheppard, a boxer,rotty, a great dane, a chiwahwah that can jump really high..

i went to do a job once at this hungarian chicks house, she left a message on my machine the previous night that her great dane would be loose but is a harmless dog, so no problem next day i show up ready to set up, soon as i pull in this dog was at my window i took it as nothing just a friendly dog no biggie, i get out of the truck proceed to set up, the dogs following me around, i let him smell me and pet him, then as i go to grab my ladder off the truck he bit me in the leg, so i grabbed my 20 foot ladder and proceeded to beat the crap out of the dog untill he backed off, mean while the whole time a buddy of mine has his pistol out yelling at me to say the word, i insisted do not shoot the dog

:laugh: bastard got me good for no dam reason, doesnt mean i hate all great danes, beautifull dogs, just sometimes sh*t happens, ive seen labs, shepards and rotties that if not chained up would attack on site, ive punted a couple of chi wa was across the room for continuely biting at my rear ankle, one time infront of the home owner







classic the guy looked like i ust smacked his mother, i told him to get his dog.. doesnt mean i hate the dog. point is any dog not raised right can be a danger.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

woah!!! nice dogs
I like the first one.
Nice choclate brown.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I remember my dog would bite me when i wa youner, it would urt, that focker would biteme whn he ws eating and id grab his tail.
Now that im older, i laugh about it, the sme way filo crys about how he got attacked.


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

im seein alot of people bashing breeder. all this dude did was post pics of his dogs and mention that he breeds. but alot of the bashing seems to have an underlying motive. if u dont like pits then dont post sh*t-talkin about the person showin off his dogs, just move on. and all the talk of how a good breeder would do this n that to ensure these pits arent used for fighting? u gotta be shitting me. most approved, registered breeders check to make sure a potential owner has the ability to raise the animal financially and a good stable home. after that its ALL up to the owner to do the right thing. as a pit owner i take raising n caring for my dog EXTREMELY seriously. im always aware of how people perceive pitbulls and stay away from any situation that may become problematic. thats the "curse" of all good pitbull owners, as well as amstaff, staff, and am. bulldog owners. for all u dirty bastards that made posts about pits tearin up kids, or maulin people, heres a lil fact. for every 1 person bit by pitbulls theres at least 100 cases of people killing pitbulls for one god damn reason.... cause they hate pitbulls, not because they were about to be attacked or had been attacked. just because they think pitbulls are "scary" or "vicious". i personally know of 3 pitbulls that were poisoned by someones neighbor for this very reason this year. now, pitbulls are vicious? evil? dangerous? sh*t, pitbulls dont hold a candle to what people are capable of. 
for all the pit lovers that have posted, heres a pic of my baby girl, Mia (2yrs. old)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TIGER9 said:


> im seein alot of people bashing breeder. all this dude did was post pics of his dogs and mention that he breeds. but alot of the bashing seems to have an underlying motive. if u dont like pits then dont post sh*t-talkin about the person showin off his dogs, just move on. and all the talk of how a good breeder would do this n that to ensure these pits arent used for fighting? u gotta be shitting me. most approved, registered breeders check to make sure a potential owner has the ability to raise the animal financially and a good stable home. after that its ALL up to the owner to do the right thing. as a pit owner i take raising n caring for my dog EXTREMELY seriously. im always aware of how people perceive pitbulls and stay away from any situation that may become problematic. thats the "curse" of all good pitbull owners, as well as amstaff, staff, and am. bulldog owners. for all u dirty bastards that made posts about pits tearin up kids, or maulin people, heres a lil fact. for every 1 person bit by pitbulls theres at least 100 cases of people killing pitbulls for one god damn reason.... cause they hate pitbulls, not because they were about to be attacked or had been attacked. just because they think pitbulls are "scary" or "vicious". i personally know of 3 pitbulls that were poisoned by someones neighbor for this very reason this year. now, pitbulls are vicious? evil? dangerous? sh*t, pitbulls dont hold a candle to what people are capable of.
> for all the pit lovers that have posted, heres a pic of my baby girl, Mia (2yrs. old)
> 
> 
> ...


 that is one pretty dog,
btw i dont think its the "pit bull" that is the problem or any individual dog for that matter that is prone to attack, it is some of the piece of sh*t owners that buy pit, rotty, doby, sheppard pups with one in intention because they cant hold thier own dick in life, these are the same faggits that walk around flaunting thier side arms, in reality theyed be better off raising a vicsious dog because 9 times out of 10 they end up pistal wipped with thier own gun.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

TIGER9 said:


> im seein alot of people bashing breeder. all this dude did was post pics of his dogs and mention that he breeds. but alot of the bashing seems to have an underlying motive. if u dont like pits then dont post sh*t-talkin about the person showin off his dogs, just move on. and all the talk of how a good breeder would do this n that to ensure these pits arent used for fighting? u gotta be shitting me. most approved, registered breeders check to make sure a potential owner has the ability to raise the animal financially and a good stable home. after that its ALL up to the owner to do the right thing. as a pit owner i take raising n caring for my dog EXTREMELY seriously. im always aware of how people perceive pitbulls and stay away from any situation that may become problematic. thats the "curse" of all good pitbull owners, as well as amstaff, staff, and am. bulldog owners. for all u dirty bastards that made posts about pits tearin up kids, or maulin people, heres a lil fact. for every 1 person bit by pitbulls theres at least 100 cases of people killing pitbulls for one god damn reason.... cause they hate pitbulls, not because they were about to be attacked or had been attacked. just because they think pitbulls are "scary" or "vicious". i personally know of 3 pitbulls that were poisoned by someones neighbor for this very reason this year. now, pitbulls are vicious? evil? dangerous? sh*t, pitbulls dont hold a candle to what people are capable of.
> for all the pit lovers that have posted, heres a pic of my baby girl, Mia (2yrs. old)
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

> i dont think its the "pit bull" that is the problem or any individual dog for that matter that is prone to attack, it is some of the piece of sh*t owners that buy pit, rotty, doby, sheppard pups with one in intention because they cant hold thier own dick in life


EXACTLY. when pitbulls were first bred all the breeding was aimed at making the best pure DOG fighter. pitbulls werent bred for aggression to people. besides trying to make an animal with the best muscle to weight ratio, they were also built to be quick, agile, smart, and tenacious. but the selective breeding was also used to make a dog that wouldnt back down from a fight AND be much less likely to be aggressive to humans. they were LITERALLY bred to not hurt people. it isnt until the late 60's that dumbasses started with a new "breeding style" which was crossing pitbulls with any mean ass dog they could find. i guarantee almost any pitbull attack u see in the news isnt from a pure bred pit.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Man pitbulls are f*cking awesome, but so are dobermans. One day Im going to make a doberman/pitbull/rott/german shep mix. I dont care what you guys say ITS GONNA BE THE BESTESTESTEST dog ever. haha
> [snapback]919115[/snapback]​


If you want a dog that is the best bang for the buck, look into a Fila Brasileiro. Intolerant of strangers in your house, very devoted and loving to it's owners and always aiming to please. They have a temperment called "Ojeriza" that stands for hatred and loathing of strangers.

Fila information


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

> They have a temperment called "Ojeriza" that stands for hatred and loathing of strangers.


sounds kinda like chows, tho they dont usually hate strangers, just weary of them.
looking at the pics that breeder put up, they remind me a bit of short legged presa canairios(sp). imagine a pitbull with the size n weight of a st. bernard


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> No, but a nice nylon rope is about 1/4 of the weight of that ugly chain, and is a lot lighter also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, shut the f*ck up. Every post you've made is just more of the "I'm against everything and a ultra-liberal p*ssy" mentality shown by shouting "think of the children!!" every chance you get.

Nice dogs, I'm not really a pit person but I am a dog person so I can appreciate most of em to a certain extent. I prefer rotts to pitbulls though


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > No, but a nice nylon rope is about 1/4 of the weight of that ugly chain, and is a lot lighter also.
> ...


Who are you to tell me to stfu? f*ck off, and put a 50lb chain on your neck


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Someone with the sense to see that you don't know what you're talking about and are way out of line to tell someone what THEIR mentality is for owning dogs


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I must say that pitts aren't my kind of dog, but yours are looking absolutely great. Very impressive


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

everyone look at what jan posted. for all the jerk offs who had to post their two cents about how much disdain they have for this breed read that post n next time u cant be civil about things try that route.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

fido you stupid ass hell I see why you and animals dont get along you probably try to feel the dogs nuts and wonder why he is biting you


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

AHAHHAHA


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Website is a little hard to read. It took me a while to find the green letters at the top.

Also, I think the dogs name's are funny as hell. Hummer, Rolex, lol, oh man.

Hypathetically, I wonder who would win in a fight. An urban raised pit with very good bloodlines, or a large farm dog who fend for himself.

Also, just a suggestion, but your next huge pit, you should name Mr. Tickles. I swear, that would be the funniest thing ever.


----------

